# Trapped Gas Getting Worse-HELP!



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

My IBS has changed among all types, and I have used milk of magnesia every day for 3 years. It's the only way I can go. However, now that I seem to be fine with that, my main problem is SEVERE bloating from a blown-up airy, gassy feeling in my abdomen. The distention is making the area hard, tough and numb. I have exercised, tried the bread, new diets and nothing's worked. I strain and push a lot to squeeze the gas out, but it won't budge. I cannot restict my diet too much since I weigh 72 pounds. I do not consume beans, dairy or anything that tastes dairy-like, most fruits and vegetables (I eat tomatoes and lettuce only). I want to eat, but the more I eat, the harder my abdomen gets and the more I feel the distention. Any advice on how to expel gas would be appreciated. The MOM just lets out the solids and liquids.


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Have you tried an anti-gas/ simethicone product such as Gas-X? Generics are also available. They work wonders.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi AD,the ONLY thing that gets rid of that gas,i have found is Charcoal,its in the Rafini Plus i take from the LEAP site. I have taken every over the counter there is,nothing did the trick like this! i had constant trapped gas in the lower right EVERY DAY! Krissy







Better Days Are Coming....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2000)

I have a hard time passing gas myself. I try to take Gax-X also, but sometimes the pressue is too extreme. I have "some" relief by getting down on my hands and knees and rocking my body back and forth. As I shift forward as far as I can without laying on my stomach, I can feel some relief and can pass some gas at that point. Of course, this only really works at home - I can't do this in my office at work, but it does relieve some pain sometimes.Give it a try if you can - hope it helps







terry


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi AD,I have the problem with trapped gas too. Is yours your low or high? Mine is high and when it happens (like last night for the first time in 2 wks!), the only thing that works for me is taking Librax or Bentyl. Both are prescription drugs. Either of them work great, but bentyl give me "dry mouth" so I prefer the Librax. These are anti-spasmodics that relax the smooth muscle and allow the gas to move down. I only take these drugs as needed, but believe me they really work. Gas-X does nothing to help. If you haven't tried these, I'd ask your doctor for a prescription. They are fab! Good Luck,Stacey


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: strain and push a lot to squeeze the gas out, but it won't budge.


If you are not passing gas, then you don't have gas!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

<laughing> i think Flux he means he feels the gas but can't get it out,used to happen to me at times.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

flux, since you say it isn't gas then tell us what it could be?







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I just tried some maximum strength Phazyme. It had more simethicone than the other brands. I actually did manage to expel a little. I asked my doctor about charcoal, and he did not want me to take anything since my weight was so low since my health risks were high. It doesn't really get painful but feels like a tightly tied balloon. Sometimes, some strange movements help, and I push hard with my fist and elbows which helps too, but it is starting to wear me out! I am thinking my colon muscles are just too tired to move. My whole abdomen just feels hard and numb. It's so numb, I can't pinpoint the location of the gas. By a diagram, I would guess it's in the transverse colon, but it just seems to be whirling in my entire abdomen. Thank you for the suggestions. I'll ask my doctor for a second opinion on that charcoal. Also, please let me know if any of you have experienced this numb feeling.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:i think Flux he means he feels the gas but can't get it out,used to happen to me at times.


No, the gas is not real.


> quote:flux, since you say it isn't gas then tell us what it could be?


Visceral hypersensitivity.


> quote:I asked my doctor about charcoal, and he did not want me to take anything since my weight was so low since my health risks were high.


This makes no sense.


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

AD, Isn't your doctor concerned at all about your weight? Maybe you need to consult a nutritionist to get some help. I'm worried about my weight at 107. I think I'd panic if I got below 100!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

I would think one knows if they have to "pass wind" or not!


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

Flux like to argue with us about gas. Anyway, my weight is a concern for the doctor and is a result of "not growing" due to an eating disorder I had during my growing years. I have been tested and show to be healthy in all other areas, and I hardly ever sense hunger as a physical need for food. I'm not going to debate with Flux. All I know is that I am bloated, have distention and a hollow sound in me as well as bubbling noises and airy feel (like you sense if you hold your breath in your cheeks like a fish). The numb feeling is the strangest thing. I would like to hear Flux's explanation on that one!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

I have no idea what Flux's deal is, but I will tell you with certainty that you know when you have trapped gas. I suffer with this as well. My GI agrees that it is trapped gas and says it is caused by the intestinal muscles seized up (like a sore muscle you might have anywhere...neck, etc.). I had it all day yesterday and thankfully this morning I woke up let out a fart so loud it woke my husband, and then I felt instant relief. The pain was gone. Obviously Flux has never had this, but if he did, he would know what we mean.AD, when I get this feeling, I take Librax or Bentyl. These medicines relax your gut muscles and allow the gas to move down and out. If you haven't tried these medicines, I urge you to call your doctor. These medicines are anti-cholinergics and they have totally helped me. I do not have C or D, but I can assure you that this "trapped gas" is also not fun and more painful than many would guess. Good luck, Stacey


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I know what you mean about trapped gas. I have it all the time, once I get it out there always seems to be more! What sometimes helps me besides phazyme which I should buy stock in is to lie on the floor and sort of roll side to side every few minutes. Also laying on an electric blanket/throw seems to help me relax. Hope this helps







------------------Nancy


----------



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

Are you sure you are not impacted?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2000)

AD,I have had IBS-C for over twenty years and trapped gas is a daily occurance for me, but I'm pretty good at getting it out. First of all I've tried all the drugs like librax and bentyl and gas-x and all that #### and that will probably get you no where. You can rely on chemicals in any ongoing way. What you need to do is lay down and completely relax for several minutes then begin massaging your abdomen and work the gas out. Roll over onto your right side and to your left, as you need to. You will feel the gas move around. Massage especially hard on the left side where the transverse colon turns the corner and turns into the descending colon. Massage your entire left side over your colon and you will feel air bubbles. Roll over onto your stomach if you need to. You'll get the hang of it. I have done this every day and night for the past twenty years. It really helps and is the only thing that works for me. I sleep alone, by the way, so I don't wake my partner when I have to do this. I'm also very thin, at 100 pounds, so I can really feel my colon through my stomach. This helps. Also, stay away from gassy foods like soy! Soy is the worst gas producer and it's in EVERYTHING, including mayonaise and salad dressing. Look at ingredients before you buy. Lisa P


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm sorry you're feeling so bad








I used to have that also, and it is SO PAINFUL. And yes it is real, Flux. Not trying to argue with you, but I've been there so I know how she's feeling. I usually tried to wait it out and eventually I was able to pass it and feel a little bit better. Someone earlier suggested the rocking back and forth, that has helped me numerous times. It sort of gets things moving. Sounds crazy, and if anybody saw you do it, they'd probably wonder what in the world you were up to, but it really does work, LOL







Also, try lying in bed and changing positions...sometimes that helps too. I sure do hope you feel better







Sorry to hear you're having such a tough time. Take care







[This message has been edited by AMcCall (edited 10-16-2000).]


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

This morning, it came out at 5 AM all at once. I felt like I would fly like a deflating balloon. It must have been forcefully expelled for a nonstop 2 minutes. I don't know what did it; time, Phazyme? Anyway, thanks for the ideas. I do have C without milk of magnesia. As it is, I have C and D, but love to have D and have avoided antispasmodics for the reason they prevent D. Anyway, I don't eat soy. Most foods just have the oil, but in most things, it's in such a small quantity, it wouldn't be visible to the human eye. Soy sounds gross, though, and I never eat soy-based foods. I refuse to cut out white flour, and I eat very little gassy foods otherwise.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

So glad you finally got it out and are feeling much better!Stacey


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

AD. You might want to read my post on why I believe in delayed response sensitivity. It may be those tomatoes you are eating. They contain citric acid, as do many fruity flavored drinks (including sodas), and coffee contains it naturally. This is a common GI irritant that many GI specialists (and some that are not, like flux) ignore. Diet is not considered to be a big part of their medical training. Pharmaceuticals are, however, and the ironic part of this is that many drugs contain flavorings/additives which one may be sensitive to. Citric acid is in Equalactin and some antacids and MOM that are fruit flavored. It can be in cough drops or liquids. It is also in some salad dressings. Vinegar may be another irritant for you. My stomach blows up like a balloon and aches when I consume something with citric acid in. I can get a little constipated stool at first and then when some of the gas finally expels, the stool finally comes out little by little and gets mucousy, and looser at times. I get awful rectal burning as well from the irritation. Perhaps it is something different for you, but it is worth a shot since it seems you tried about everything else. I hope you feel better soon.M.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteu might want to read my post on why I believe in delayed response sensitivity.


That situation, obviously very unlikely, would be inconsistent with gas.


----------



## ballooner (Jul 21, 2000)

AD, you refuse to give up white flour?!That's what seems to cause the bloating.I had SEVERE bloating every day for months on end for 3 years. Nothing worked until I eliminated flour and other carbs. Eat leanbeef for a couple weeks and see if that helps. I'm not a doctor, but I believe if youare out of nutritional balance, your body is going to react to that in some way. SinceI started this 6 weeks ago, I feel like a kid again. I feel awesome every MINUTE of the day. I just want to share my experience. Hope it helps!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Obviously gas is among the 20% of what you don't know and are inexperienced about flux when it concerns allergens. I am not a bit surprised as GI specialists are ignorant about this as well. The proof is in the pudding, however. My symptoms of this were reproduced by double-blinded provocative food/chemical allergy testing. My abdomen blew up like a balloon (my husband even noticed the difference when he was sitting next to me). I got the familiar dull aching too. The antigen drops took the immediate "swelling" down by neutalizing it. It is not a cure though. The stooling, cramping and gas expelling part didn't happen until the next day, however. Mucous is a sign of irritation. Irritated tissue can swell and spasming occurs as well causing discomfort and trapping gas and stool. Citric acid is made from fermented sugars. This can cause a chemical reaction in some people's GI systems. The smooth muscle of the intestines can react in similar respects to the respiratory system when it is met with ones specific allergens. Just because it doesn't happen with you, doesn't mean that others are not affected by it. If you want an experts advice in this, you have to go to an Allegist M.D. who specializes in this field. All allergists are not alike either, I have found. I was extremely skeptical about this and was aghast at the results. I was unable to pinpoint my triggers, and often denied myself of certain foods, but it was no more than a guessing game. I thought eggs were a problem as a "quack" wannabe-allergist who turned out to be a psychiatrist in disguise, told me I had a sensitivity to them. He did not do the provocative sublingual testing. I eat eggs now with no problems. [This message has been edited by moldie (edited 10-17-2000).][This message has been edited by moldie (edited 10-18-2000).]


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

AD, as always, I hope you can find some relief!But I had the same reaction as someone else here about your refusing to give up white flour. Why is that, out of curiousity? Many of us here have done that, and it's not so bad (though I do cheat at times, I must say!).


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:My abdomen blew up like a balloon (my husband even noticed the difference when he was sitting next to me). I got the familiar dull aching too. The antigen drops took the immediate "swelling" down by neutalizing it.


Whatever was going on, gas did *not* cause it. Where do you the gas could come from?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

testing


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I don't really care if a food forms gas in me; I just want my colon to squeeze it all out the very instant any gas forms. White flour is in nearly every food, and I have limited access to health food stores. Even so, they don't keep a consistent stock. Besides, I actually tried it a couple of days and felt no better. I'm not just going to cut out every single food from my diet. I need MORE foods and variety, not less. At 72 pounds, I've got to gain weight.


----------

